# Tasty - Very Tasty



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Seen over on Oboy, item number 4918036405


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This seller also has a ver nice Selectron


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Like the Cortebert and Roamer too.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I like the Roamer too, very classy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

There are a few of those NOS O&W chronos floating around at the moment.

I was nearly tempted a couple of months back by the same model.

Must have found another warehouse full.









Interesting to see what it fetches.


----------

